

Nice Try, App.net - mgurlitz
http://seanmonstar.com/post/29063346790/app-net

======
pedalpete
I'm not really a twitter user, so can't complain about ads cramping my feed,
but if the ads are that much of a nuisance, can't twitter just charge for a
premium ad free version? Would that essentially cancel any benefit of app.net?
Seems like it isn't a very defensible position.

